
Repatriating Isis Fighters: Options, Obligations, Long-Term Thinking - presscast
https://icct.nl/publication/the-repatriation-of-foreign-fighters-and-their-families-options-obligations-morality-and-long-term-thinking/
======
presscast
I had to truncate the title due to character limitations. Full title is: _The
Repatriation of Foreign Fighters and Their Families: Options, Obligations,
Morality and Long-Term Thinking_

Abstract:

 _As Islamic State (IS) loses control of its so-called Caliphate, the question
on what to do with foreign fighters and their families has become more
pertinent. The announcement of the US withdrawal from Syria in December, as
well as Trump’s tweets mid-February that the US would release 800 fighters
captured in Syria if its allies would not take them back, has led to even more
urgency. In this Perspective we will discuss the issue of the (possible)
repatriation of foreign fighters and their families, especially from Syria,
addressing several options, and taking into account legal, moral and (long-
term) security perspectives._

